# Dam what a week.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

First i get the ticket in the mail from the City, then My wifes armada blows a transmission coolant line yesterday. That and some other things these techs find is only $700.00, and then low and behold on my way home from gainesville today i am pretty dam sure i blew a head gasket on my F250. Only two places in town work on desiel trucks, Ford and another place. Ford is estimating 3300.00 for the repair, and the other place around $2800. I am scared to take it to ford, im pretty sure they go through techs there like toilet paper in the restrooms. The van needed a new cat converter last week. Three repairs come up in 7 days, I may have to sell one of the children.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> First i get the ticket in the mail from the City, then My wifes armada blows a transmission coolant line yesterday. That and some other things these techs find is only $700.00, and then low and behold on my way home from gainesville today i am pretty dam sure i blew a head gasket on my F250. Only two places in town work on desiel trucks, Ford and another place. Ford is estimating 3300.00 for the repair, and the other place around $2800. I am scared to take it to ford, im pretty sure they go through techs there like toilet paper in the restrooms. The van needed a new cat converter last week. Three repairs come up in 7 days, I may have to sell one of the children.:laughing:


You got the 6.0 PSD In yur 250? 
If so do a set of headstuds and an aftermarket head gasket and ull be fine, just don't take it to ford cause they suck balls.

If you see oil in the coolant or bubbles in the coolent in the overflow Resivor when the truck is shut off then its the head gasket for sure, also white putrid smelling exhaust smoke is a sign of a blown HG as well. 


Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tons of white smoke at the red light on the way home. Drive it there and parked it. Having it towed tomorrow. Black onyx gaskets and arp studs. Maybe get egr delete if it's reasonable.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Tons of white smoke at the red light on the way home. Drive it there and parked it. Having it towed tomorrow. Black onyx gaskets and arp studs. Maybe get egr delete if it's reasonable.


Your on the right track, do the egr delete, one less thing to worry bout in the future.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> First i get the ticket in the mail from the City, then My wifes armada blows a transmission coolant line yesterday. That and some other things these techs find is only $700.00, and then low and behold on my way home from gainesville today i am pretty dam sure i blew a head gasket on my F250. Only two places in town work on desiel trucks, Ford and another place. Ford is estimating 3300.00 for the repair, and the other place around $2800. I am scared to take it to ford, im pretty sure they go through techs there like toilet paper in the restrooms. The van needed a new cat converter last week. Three repairs come up in 7 days, I may have to sell one of the children.:laughing:


 
karma can be a biatch :laughing: when it rains it pours

glad yer back posting again , now if only they would lift the permaban on tm


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> karma can be a biatch :laughing: when it rains it pours
> 
> glad yer back posting again , now if only they would lift the permaban on tm



What karma? Unless its for wrong doings years past?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What karma? Unless its for wrong doings years past?


It will all pass ... Just like bad gas ...

Usually comes in threes


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't forget the oil cooler on the 6.0! High oil temps could even be the root cause!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good gravy! I can buy a rebuilt chevy 350 engine for my van with a 150k warranty for $3000! But hey with a diesel at least you can tow stuff.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Good gravy! I can buy a rebuilt chevy 350 engine for my van with a 150k warranty for $3000! But hey with a diesel at least you can tow stuff.


Or have it towed


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Good news, Only the EGR and Oil cooler was bad in the Ford. Had them do a delete, and new oil cooler, an a SCT Tuner. Half the cost of what the head gaskets would be. I know what some of you are going to say next though about the tuner...............


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Good news, Only the EGR and Oil cooler was bad in the Ford. Had them do a delete, and new oil cooler, an a SCT Tuner. Half the cost of what the head gaskets would be. I know what some of you are going to say next though about the tuner...............


Sell it before the repairs cost as much as a new one ...

That's what I am doing with my e450


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Sell it before the repairs cost as much as a new one ...
> 
> That's what I am doing with my e450


I checked the blue book and its worth more on a trade in then what i owe on it. But dang, i just put the topper on it, and the new wheels.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I checked the blue book and its worth more on a trade in then what i owe on it. But dang, i just put the topper on it, and the new wheels.


Look at it this way, it will look good sitting in the driveway.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We dropped 7000 last year on our 6L F350. The egr delete and tuner was around $3500.

We can't wait to get rid of it. We have a 10 foot enclosed service body on it and the offer us $6000 trade in for it, with 122,00 miles. The word is out on the 6.0


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

We keep one diesel now for the guys pulling a job trailer and skidloader and to work out of. My partner and I got rid of ours and went to 1/2 ton gassers. I'm done with 'em. We have spent a small fortune on them. Repairs start at $2,000 & up, don't matter what it is. My last brand new one a 2008 could not keep it outta the shop. Luckily the 10's of thousand's of repairs were under warranty but the down time don't work either. We have had six different ones in the last 10 years. All about the same.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I learned my lesson on one, and one only. I was a traveler back then and needed it to pull my 32' trailer through the mountains, never again.


----------

